# Bristol nightclubs: info please!



## secretsquirrel (Aug 20, 2008)

Right, as per my other thread I'm on a hen w/end and doubtless we'll end up in some hideous nightspot at the end of the evening. Apparantly there's 3 choices: K2, Comfi Club and Bar Baroque we get to vote on which one. So, anyone know which is the least awful?


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2008)

unless my memory's playing tricks on me, K2 is now a specialist underground dance music club called platform one, and baroque is now a magic bar called illusions with magicians on from 8 every night. no idea about comfi as never been there!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 20, 2008)

Ah - good to see all their info's up to date then! 

So, any thoughts on anywhere else that's half decent to end up in? We're staying by 'The Temple Quarter' rolleyes so I guess anywhere round there would be good?!


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 20, 2008)

Comfi is on The Triangle at the top of Park Street.  I think the music's variously r'n'b, funky, breaks... (-depends which night you go, I suppose). 

Baroque/Illusions is almost across the road from Comfi, I think.

K2 is somewhere up on Whiteladies?...

I've never been to any of them, so ...er... I dunno what they're actually like.

Have fun wherever you end up though.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 20, 2008)

Why not do the yuppy winebar pub crawl thing first then trundle down to the quayside bit and fall into the neon ritzy thing.

I know its a bit cliche but that zero thingtymebob place where they do there onw beer and food could be a good starting place. Oh it aint the sort of place yoru gonna go WOW I SOOOOOO WANT TO COME HERE AGAIN but its amiable and harmless and is at the top of the hill. 

http://www.zerodegrees.co.uk/location-bristol.html

From there its downhill all the way down Colston hill to the bit with the fountians hippodrome and stuff, and everythings withing crawling distance from there. 

Loads of winebars around there and stuff. 

Is that any use to ya ?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 20, 2008)

We're already booked in for dinner at a party restaurant in Bath then it's back to Bristol for the rest of the night. I think I'm coming down with a cold too - my body's clearing protesting at the thought of the w/end!!!


----------



## xenon (Aug 20, 2008)

is Comfi what used to be The Level?The Level is/was utter wank. But then I don't like R&B.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 20, 2008)

xenon said:


> is Comfi what used to be The Level?



No, it's on The Triangle.  Next to that casino, I think.



xenon said:


> The Level is/was utter wank. But then I don't like R&B.



I went past The Level yesterday.  Still boarded up...


----------



## wiskey (Aug 20, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> We're already booked in for dinner at a party restaurant in Bath



a_ what_


----------



## xenon (Aug 20, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> No, it's on The Triangle.  Next to that casino, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> I went past The Level yesterday.  Still boarded up...



Was a few years ago I went. Not really a club person TBH. The club / bars seem to change name so often. Especially the ones in town.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 20, 2008)

wiskey said:


> a_ what_



You know. One of those places that specialises in 'party' nights with a set menu you choose from in advance, an 'amusing' theme and piss poor cocktails.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 20, 2008)

Thankfully I dont  

enjoy!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2008)

vibes is great for a bunch of ladies on the razzle...except they wont let you in as a crowd unless you are lesbians.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 22, 2008)

Apparantly we're going here



> DJ's bring you the sexiest mix of party tunes to make your Saturday night go out with a bang!
> 
> Resident Kev Real plays a mixture of funk, soul, house, chart & Rn'B.
> 
> Over 23's, dress smart/casual, no fancy dress.



Oh goodie. Sounds 'banging'.


----------

